# 4 speaker outlets - Valid Configuration?



## kpierce (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello:
I am wanting to put surround sound in my family room. I have it in my media room.

However I have 4 speaker outlets. Two on the front wall and two in the ceiling.

I thought you needed at least 5 speakers for todays systems.

Is there such a thing as a 4.1 configuration that is any good?

thanks


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

4.1 means no center channel, so you're working with a phantom center. It's a valid configuration, but not as popular as 5.1. Some people actually prefer 4.1, but most consider the center channel to be one of the most important for HT use (not so much for music).


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

The fifth speaker in the "5" is the center channel speaker. Ideally, you want to have one - a lot of audio information is delivered through that speaker - but if you don't have one, your L+R main speakers will handle center-channel-audio duty.


----------



## kpierce (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback.

So there would not be a 'wall' slot for the sub-wolfer or center speaker.

That makes sense.

thanks


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

kpierce said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> So there would not be a 'wall' slot for the sub-wolfer or center speaker.
> 
> ...


There could be one for the center, but not usually the subwoofer.

Are you referring to in-wall speakers, or just in-wall connection jacks, which connect to another location near the equipment stack?


----------



## hornman (Nov 17, 2010)

If your amplifiers are on a rack under or next to your screen there would be no need to run the wire for the center speaker through the wall. Your subwoofer can be placed just about anywhere so it may not necisarily need in wall wiring either. I don't run any of my speaker wires through the wall but then I live in a trailer and drive a car with missing windows so go figure.


----------

